# 90 ft. OmmeLift



## Grace Tree (Dec 5, 2012)

I think there's one of these in my future. 180 grand is big money for me but I'm wondering if there isn't money to be made selling access outside of tree work.
http://www.ommelift.net/content/files/3025d53ba56501e2a3b19c374d917604_1.pdf
Phil


----------



## deevo (Dec 5, 2012)

Phil, those are nice for sure! Maybe Rocko can get you some jobs hanging Christmas tree lights when you aren't busy doing tree work I have been doing a lot of research on tracked lifts, the only concern I have is how long they are going to last. They haven't been on the market for a long long time like bucket trucks. I have had the opportunity to work in one this past summer (a 75'er) I would have to say I was extremely impressed by every feature of it!


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 5, 2012)

the 11,000lb- weight and a basket dimension of 4' X 10' are deal breakers for me.


----------



## arborjockey (Dec 5, 2012)

Ace always gos big
Cherry picker 60 Metre Bucket Truck serious big tree cutting and tree removal - YouTube


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 7, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> the 11,000lb- weight and a basket dimension of 4' X 10' are deal breakers for me.


Sorry I haven't answered. New computer and I'm having a hard time getting stuff transferred off the old one. The weight certainly is a concern but I think the ground pressure with the tracks is probably less per sq. in that it is on the wheeled Bil-Jax. The weight of the Bil-Jax 5533 and the Bobcat MT-55 that I move it with are about 7400 lbs. or 3600 lighter than the Omme. I'm also looking at a 78 ft. Crawler that's around 7700 lbs and the 80 ft. Omme. Both about 30 grand cheaper but I'm not sure if the lower height would work outside of tree work. I don't have good connections with the skilled trades and maintenance guys around here but I'm trying to talk to everyone I can.
Phil


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 7, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> the 11,000lb- weight and a basket dimension of 4' X 10' are deal breakers for me.


 The basket is 4' x 3'10"


----------



## arborjockey (Dec 7, 2012)

All I have to say is GOOD LORD YOU MUST MAVE SOME BIG ACCOUNTS. Unloading, driving it to the tree ( at a 1/4 of a mi. an hour) setting it up, then moving to the next spot, then loading up, then theirs insurance, maintenance, boy oh boy. Just to go 80' + . I can rent a machin for pretty cheap. Now im not knocking you if you can make $ with that bad boy ad it to your arsenal. If you have big dead trees it can be priceless. At that price it almost is.
Back in hawaii a guy has a spyder style one and I can out preform that thing for most scenarios. It takes to long to move. Im in the tree working while their still unloading. 
The owner of a company I work for there has some accounts with over 2000 trees. But you can't get the machine into 50% of them and when you do it takes to long for set up and tear down. They tend to be high end hotels and they make noise the tourist dont like. Like I said before its a must for some accounts just not many I've seen.

Off subject here...A.D.D

Ive had the option with many companies to use their bucket trucks and I leave them in the yard most days. For pruning you can only access 75% of the tree at best. When there's multiple trees in a row they're helpful. Or if its a giant and its broad. Mostly nice to set climb lines in so you can get the real pruning done. The machines are nice but over used in many situations . A friend of mine lives up in northern Indiana and he never takes a job unless its accessible with his big ol' bucket truck. He makes ok $ at that as well. I don't know how? But whatever.

Good luck in what ever you pick hope it works out.


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 7, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> The basket is 4' x 3'10"



Oops!.


----------



## lxt (Dec 7, 2012)

the price is steep..........BUT, I have used tow behinds exclusively (use to own a bucket truck) & I can tell you this: you will do far more than any bucket truck can in residential work!!!!

road work, line clearance then yes the truck is the way to go...........the poster who made comments about, set up, insurance & blah blah blah apparently doesnt realize that a bucket truck in maintenance, insurance, CDL, DOT, etc...will cost way more than any track lift or towbehind.

and to the guy who has an account with 2000 trees & not being able to get a tracked lift in.................BS! & he can only reach 75% of prunes with a bucket/track lift.............some people need more training on how to set up & trim along with use a lift efficiently!!

I think the price is a little high.....However, if you`re serious you will pay that machine off in no time by doing the trees a bucket cant, wont & never will get too, I DID! BTW: Ive done canopy prunes on 75ft trees with a 56 WH tow behind lift & removals taller than that rigging the tree down...........you gotta know what you`re doing!

good luck!


LXT..........


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 7, 2012)

lxt said:


> the price is steep..........BUT, I have used tow behinds exclusively (use to own a bucket truck) & I can tell you this: you will do far more than any bucket truck can in residential work!!!!
> 
> road work, line clearance then yes the truck is the way to go...........the poster who made comments about, set up, insurance & blah blah blah apparently doesnt realize that a bucket truck in maintenance, insurance, CDL, DOT, etc...will cost way more than any track lift or towbehind.
> 
> ...



Yup, and if you follow all of Lexy's advice you can eventually suffer a heart attack and go out of business to become a wire puller who gets free boots! 

As a side note, Lexy, aren't there forums for you wire pullers to hang out and talk about cable splicing and other stuff that's more your speed these days? lol


----------



## lxt (Dec 7, 2012)

Ah............its flakey Blakey!

I still roll part time my osama bin laden looking tree trimmer wanna be, wire puller? pah........its Lineman to you wood cudder!! say, you ever get those fisher price kitchen cabinets up? LOL maybe you should take up that offer of stringing xmas lights so you can pay some bills this winter...........BLAHAHAHA

Yep, free boots & clothes with good health care, pension, sick days, inclement weather & 5 Gggoollden Rings.....LOL

Oh & Blakes......didnt have a heart attack, I made it in before hand & its genetics jacktard, atleast in my life time I will have conquered 2 trades, you have yet to even get 1 down!!! Hence why you should put up Xmas lights, LOL ................maybe when they cut you open some day we`ll see if you can return to the trees? LMFAO

So blakes..... split some wood so you dont burn so much oil, nuzzle in tonight beside Laura promising her that brite future you have always dreamed about & Tmrw when you get up, split some more wood, grease the bucket, straighten out the door on yer kitchen cabinets & go hang some lights big boy.....cuz yer just so far ahead of this wire puller...........

Im sure Assistance is available for you, the income standard is no doubt way above what your tree care service makes....thus qualifying you for full blown assistance....your welcome, since my tax dollars pay for it


LXT..............


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 7, 2012)

lxt said:


> Ah............its flakey Blakey!
> 
> I still roll part time my osama bin laden looking tree trimmer wanna be, wire puller? pah........its Lineman to you wood cudder!! say, you ever get those fisher price kitchen cabinets up? LOL maybe you should take up that offer of stringing xmas lights so you can pay some bills this winter...........BLAHAHAHA
> 
> ...



Lol, Lexy, you jelly? Just because you got the piss beat out of you trying to do a real man's job when you nothing more than a shriveled nutsack is no reason to try and weigh in on every thread like you know what's up, your little tz 50 ain't nothing compared to the lift posted and you're "biz", whatever it was, and whatever's left of it ain't nothing compared to mine. You just pissed off 'cause you were one of the only haters on this site to start bashing me, and now what? You a washed up, fag, loser, with no biz, no equipment, and no hope and in less than 5 years, I've bought and paid for more equipment than you ever did or could. I wouldn't trade half of my 200T's for your ####show you call a tree service. I'd beat ya around a bit more, but like I said before, I just feel sorry for ya at this point.


----------



## arborjockey (Dec 7, 2012)

No doubt in my mind your pruning jobs are absolutely under par for any descent company. No bucket truck/or lift can tip prune like a climber. If you lower your standards yes. 2000 trees is only 1 account. When you have 7 climbers bouncing from coconut to coconut sometimes never coming out of the tree. Just traversing. I didnt say he didnt have the $ i just said their of no use to him. We have to be quite on our jobs. We shouldnt even be seen let alone heard. People pay $500-$4000 a night to stay at these hotels and they dont want to hear a hill jack in a lift driving around. In an urban enviroment there's no room to use them most of the time. Back yards with no access, front yards with parked cars. 

Im not saying theirs no use just limited use in the places I've work. My boss in oregon has over a million dollars in equipment and we show up with the absolutely the basics. People always tell him "you need this""you should buy that" little do they know he's got it. But its bigger and better then what they brought up. Year after year he gets more jobs done then any other out fit I've worked for. 

Huge rotten removal yeah. 

I've needed them. Bad. I've pruned trees that are an entire acre big. But ounce every year or two

How did the ol boys get so much work done back in the day without all our fancy stuff.


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 8, 2012)

My original idea was to find a piece of equipment I could use myself and support the purchase by contracting to other tree companies similar to a crane service and also rental for maintenance and construction. NE Ohio is heavily forested with ash trees that will be EAB targets in the next few years. Most are climber, bucket or crane accessible but there I'm counting on a niche market for the ones that aren't. I've thrown enough plywood in the past few years to know that if I can build a road I can put a backyard lift almost anywhere.
The problem I'm running into is with the second part of the plan and that looks like it will get killed by insurance costs. My carrier gave me an estimate of $3400 yearly for a 180 grand lift for use by my company. They were not even interested in talking about coverage for rental use which they guessed would be very considerably more. That was a market that I wanted to try but I think I'll step back from that idea. The price for an 75-80 ft. articulated lift is 126-136 grand which is a lot easier to live with. I'm still looking at all the numbers. I'm 65 and sitting home recovering from a knee replacement. I don't really need to do any of this but I've never been much of a spectator in life so I'll just keep on going. 
Thanks for the input,
Phil


----------



## arborjockey (Dec 8, 2012)

If theirs a market it can definitely pay for itself. 

Have you senn ACE's videos on youtube of the eucalyptus removals? The lift is priceless in those scenarios.


----------



## lxt (Dec 8, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol, Lexy, you jelly? Just because you got the piss beat out of you trying to do a real man's job when you nothing more than a shriveled nutsack is no reason to try and weigh in on every thread like you know what's up, your little tz 50 ain't nothing compared to the lift posted and you're "biz", whatever it was, and whatever's left of it ain't nothing compared to mine. You just pissed off 'cause you were one of the only haters on this site to start bashing me, and now what? You a washed up, fag, loser, with no biz, no equipment, and no hope and in less than 5 years, I've bought and paid for more equipment than you ever did or could. I wouldn't trade half of my 200T's for your ####show you call a tree service. I'd beat ya around a bit more, but like I said before, I just feel sorry for ya at this point.





LMFAO............Jelly of you? maybe cause everyones got to tea bag you cept me! Well folks..........apparently Mr. Blakes has an entire division & fleet service of his own???? show us big boy!! I mean hell you have owned & sold more, & bla bla bla

LOL, what I like about lil tree services like yours Blakes is that when your 50 & all yer help has turned over 100 times & no one wants to work for or with you & you have re-mortgaged your shack so many times to help the biz..............whelp, Ill come to lowes garden section & buy off ya, maybe put a buck in the red can for ya?

So my lil flier, while yer trimming uhum....I mean putting up Xmas lights (LMFAO) ill be having a tree crew cut a path to the H frame Ill be A-ripping on monday.......then maybe we`ll have the tree crew just for fun clear the ivy vines off the T-poles, then whatever else we wanna em to do........they`ll do!!!! really though we have a good relationship, but they do what we want them to!

Now.......you should do whats told of you! "PUT THE XMAS LIGHTS UP" LOL, Blakes............a loser with 1 bucket & a hand full of crap & he thinks he is all that, you`re no better than anyone on this site, no better than I was nor will you ever be, I came on here to give a guy advice cause I, unlike you have ran many track lift, towbehind & SD machines & know what they can do!

I didnt come here to argue........however you felt the need to chime in like the supository you are and all the crap starts to flow, you are nothing but a tree service with no credentials & you think you are better? atleast I obtained qualifications, certifications, licenses & so on............doesnt make me better, I just truly enjoyed my trade enough to educate my self as much as I could........But how silly of many of us to do that, we should just follow your business plan & then we can brag how big we think we are, what a loser you really are!



LXT.........


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> I think there's one of these in my future. 180 grand is big money for me but I'm wondering if there isn't money to be made selling access outside of tree work.
> http://www.ommelift.net/content/files/3025d53ba56501e2a3b19c374d917604_1.pdf
> Phil



I believe if you where to do this 90ft would give you a lot more of a niche than the smaller units. We used the crane to do a good bit of work on church roofs, some of those are up there pretty good, 90-100ft can fall short.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 8, 2012)

I would be scared crapless on that thing.


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 8, 2012)

lxt said:


> you are nothing but a tree service with no credentials



You mean there are those here among us with NO credentials?


----------



## husabud (Dec 8, 2012)

I can rent one here for a mere $1400/day or 12000/month. Insurance shouldn't kill your idea. If you have the capital and the means to pay it off, make it happen. I have toyed with the Teupen LEO 27 purchase, but to date cannot justify it. Good luck.


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 8, 2012)

$180,000 is a lot of frog skins for a lift in comparison to what probably 99.5% of us make in the tree service business. I am for sure in that 99.5%.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 8, 2012)

lxt said:


> LMFAO............Jelly of you? maybe cause everyones got to tea bag you cept me! Well folks..........apparently Mr. Blakes has an entire division & fleet service of his own???? show us big boy!! I mean hell you have owned & sold more, & bla bla bla
> 
> LOL, what I like about lil tree services like yours Blakes is that when your 50 & all yer help has turned over 100 times & no one wants to work for or with you & you have re-mortgaged your shack so many times to help the biz..............whelp, Ill come to lowes garden section & buy off ya, maybe put a buck in the red can for ya?
> 
> ...



Have you ever thought of finding a nice girl, settling down, getting therapy?


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 8, 2012)

IMHO, those lifts are the future of this business. To a large degree at least. It all boils down to dollars n cents. Lots of dollars and little sense. Ha ....kidding. I would think you would need to have more work than you can do now (or during the season ) to even consider it. I know for me I would need to double production to even begin to afford it. Insurance aside, I would be really uneasy with renting it out. I think this type of lift will become common in ten years from now.


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 9, 2012)

husabud said:


> I can rent one here for a mere $1400/day or 12000/month. Insurance shouldn't kill your idea. If you have the capital and the means to pay it off, make it happen. I have toyed with the Teupen LEO 27 purchase, but to date cannot justify it. Good luck.


The two companies I'm talking to say $1500 per day rental. I don't think that's realistic here in Ohio. Maybe half that. Still trying to guesstimate the useful life of the machine to me and the residual value at the end. I'm used to buying used equipment and having someone else take the big hit and having a good resale value when I'm done. This will be a little different for me.
Phil


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 9, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> IMHO, those lifts are the future of this business. To a large degree at least. It all boils down to dollars n cents. Lots of dollars and little sense. Ha ....kidding. I would think you would need to have more work than you can do now (or during the season ) to even consider it. I know for me I would need to double production to even begin to afford it. Insurance aside, I would be really uneasy with renting it out. I think this type of lift will become common in ten years from now.


I'm pretty sure I'd handle it more like a contract climber than a simple rental. Whether or not I was up in the bucket working, I'm sure I'd want to handle the delivery, spotting and set-up. I know it's big dollars and I don't want this bumped into the political forum so I won't try to defend this next statement but with the government printing money as fast as they can I feel confident that the dollars I have in the bank will lose additional value and I'd sooner put the money into working hardware then watch it evaporate.
Phil


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 9, 2012)

If i buy a lift, i think i am gonna buy one of these nifty lifts. 70' wh. They are only $90,000 new. The think i like about it is that there is only a few electrical relays, everything is hydraulic. Alot easier to work on and trouble shot if needed.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 9, 2012)

well if you get one give me a heads up mike is in town but hes is not liked here tom


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 9, 2012)

tomtrees58 said:


> well if you get one give me a heads up mike is in town but hes is not liked here tom



hmmm! Not quite sure what you mean. Someone from Syosset?
Phil


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 9, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I would be scared crapless on that thing.



No ####!! The middle pic of that thing looks like its about to go ass over tea-kettle!! Lol.. F that!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 9, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> hmmm! Not quite sure what you mean. Someone from Syosset?
> Phil



yup


----------



## lxt (Dec 9, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Have you ever thought of finding a nice girl, settling down, getting therapy?




Danno, Really? you of all people suggesting that anyone should get therapy! thats the funniest #### you have posted in awhile!


LXT


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 9, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> No ####!! The middle pic of that thing looks like its about to go ass over tea-kettle!! Lol.. F that!


that's happened to the guy from Syosset now he sold his tree co and under a rock

50' fall out of a tracked lift look at my post from last year


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 9, 2012)

Was that really a tracked lift? I thought I remember pics of a failed fiberglass boom. I've been talking to Jeff.
Phil


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 9, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> Was that really a tracked lift? I thought I remember pics of a failed fiberglass boom. I've been talking to Jeff.
> Phil


yes and he had no ins on it hes got some big lawsuits


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 9, 2012)

tomtrees58 said:


> yes and he had no ins on it hes got some big lawsuits



oh, brother


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 9, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> oh, brother



Your not on a bad track, There is a market place for renting lifts. The only problem is it wont be huge, Most lifts fail like you have read in other posts because they are not as stable/strong as a fiberglass bucket. Ive seen bucket trucks take a whack that would make me pee my pants and come away passing the test. Some of these lifts cant take a blow like that due to stability or integrity of materials they are built with because they are definitely built to be light. in my mind 11k isn't #### try renting a JLG thats 90ft its probably closer to 40k but its also a lot more stout of a machine and can probably withstand a little more abuse.

I have thrown around the idea of one of these things a lot. And basically came to the conclusion of a bigger crane for now for us. Someday once everything else is bought ill probably get one maybe in a year or two.

The reason i say 90ft is alot better is that trucks 40-75ft come a lot easier than 100ft i don't know anyone that has 100ft other than the local lift rental place that charges 1k just to deliver and pickup something that large.


----------



## arborjockey (Dec 9, 2012)

39" wide 69' reach.

JLG Model: X700AJ


Wow that's a LONG URL


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 9, 2012)

arborjockey said:


> 39" wide 69' reach.
> 
> JLG Model: X700AJ
> 
> ...



nice rig surprised that 70 is max with the other guys going well over 100ft. If i where getting one of these it would have to be up their a minimum of 90ft we are talking to altec about doing a double elevator bucket truck that is right around 100ft on a tandem international.


----------



## arborjockey (Dec 9, 2012)

I assume you've seen Ace's videos with his giant manlift.
90-100' is crazy high.......I was more impressed with 39" wide. 
Everybody talks about BIG trees truth is theyre few and far between.


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 9, 2012)

Here you go. 120 ft of good old military hardware.
Military Grade 120' Reach 3 Man 1500lb Capacity Boom Lift Truck | eBay


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 10, 2012)

You can get a 135' jlg lift. Problem is it weighs so much you need to haul it with a low boy.


----------



## deevo (Dec 10, 2012)

arborjockey said:


> 39" wide 69' reach.
> 
> JLG Model: X700AJ
> 
> ...



That's a nice lift. I sent JLG an email for pricing. Their equipment is solid. I have rented their 4x4 lifts a few times.


----------



## deevo (Dec 10, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> Here you go. 120 ft of good old military hardware.
> Military Grade 120' Reach 3 Man 1500lb Capacity Boom Lift Truck | eBay



is that for polishing up nuclear missile warheads?:msp_scared:


----------



## deevo (Dec 10, 2012)

arborjockey said:


> 39" wide 69' reach.
> 
> JLG Model: X700AJ
> 
> ...



My friend who runs a rental place just got 2 new X550aj's last week. Have the 700 on order. I am going to demo it tomorrow if its in. will give everyone the review.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 10, 2012)

deevo said:


> is that for polishing up nuclear missile warheads?:msp_scared:



Yeah, that thing is pretty impressive... but I think that thing Ace has is like a hundred and eighty feet plus. Now that's bad ass!!


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 11, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, that thing is pretty impressive... but I think that thing Ace has is like a hundred and eighty feet plus. Now that's bad ass!!



I think it's 60 meters and I think they have two of them. Basically a crane with a Flyjib at that point. Those things push a million dollar price tag.

A spider lift is in the near future for me. I gotta let the sting wear off from the chippers and stump grinders this year. But a 30-35t model might be in next years budget. I won't even consider one less than 100ft because they have somewhat limited side reach. A 100ft probably has 40-45 of side reach


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 11, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> I think it's 60 meters and I think they have two of them. Basically a crane with a Flyjib at that point. Those things push a million dollar price tag.
> 
> A spider lift is in the near future for me. I gotta let the sting wear off from the chippers and stump grinders this year. But a 30-35t model might be in next years budget. I won't even consider one less than 100ft because they have somewhat limited side reach. A 100ft probably has 40-45 of side reach



Sounds like a solid plan bud, just don't forget the pics!! Wink, wink..


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 11, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like a solid plan bud, just don't forget the pics!! Wink, wink..



And let's just hope it doesn't have dinning room table legs!! Lmao.. sorry!! :angel:


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 11, 2012)

Supposed to be test driving an 82 footer next week. I'll take some pics.
Phil


----------



## Menchhofer (Dec 12, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> Supposed to be test driving an 82 footer next week. I'll take some pics.
> Phil



Hey, we have demo set for next week also.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 12, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> I think it's 60 meters and I think they have two of them. Basically a crane with a Flyjib at that point. Those things push a million dollar price tag.
> 
> A spider lift is in the near future for me. I gotta let the sting wear off from the chippers and stump grinders this year. But a 30-35t model might be in next years budget. I won't even consider one less than 100ft because they have somewhat limited side reach. A 100ft probably has 40-45 of side reach



What about that big monstrosity of a truck your building that's gotta be breaking the OL' piggy bank too , did you get anywhere with some pics of that ?


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is a 90 ft trailer Omni on ebay 95ft Boom Omme Trailer Tree Construction Equipment Aerial Man Hydraulic Lift | eBay

Paul


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 13, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> What about that big monstrosity of a truck your building that's gotta be breaking the OL' piggy bank too , did you get anywhere with some pics of that ?



Marquis wanted to see it to and soon enough I guess I'll just put it out there. Since its a first, some of the things on it are patent pending. Timberland has a few things on there crane that significantly set them apart from the competition . No other crane builder can build a comparable crane with the same features. The smaller crane isn't gonna be getting any up close of the boom either until patents are done. Nothing electrical just something jack came up with that is as slick as a pulley or when they first tried a ports wrap.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 13, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> What about that big monstrosity of a truck your building that's gotta be breaking the OL' piggy bank too , did you get anywhere with some pics of that ?



I put around 40% of business income back into the company every year. Probably will do it forever. Not in the neat future but if I can find a suitable crew I wouldn't hesitate to put a big stick crane on the road 60+ton


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 4, 2013)

Demo'd an 82 ft. Omme today. Pretty impressed. Especially when he put two of the outriggers on the ground and two on a 4 ft. dock. It's not much faster than my trusty Bil-Jax but way more engineering. I took a bunch of photos but I was a hour into the demo when I realized my camera was on video. 'Think I'm buying.
View attachment 271458

View attachment 271459

View attachment 271460

View attachment 271461

Phil


----------



## martinleblanc (Jan 15, 2013)

Take a look at Upequip.ca. really impressed about quality, and a lot more cheaper ( but maybee to much expensive for us righrt now...)
We renting their 70 and 100' unit couple of time since last summer


----------



## Allan Black (Mar 27, 2014)

martinleblanc said:


> Take a look at Upequip.ca. really impressed about quality, and a lot more cheaper ( but maybee to much expensive for us righrt now...)
> We renting their 70 and 100' unit couple of time since last summer


 I agree. I really like the this lift. That will be my next purchase. The other lift that I like is the Hinowa 23.12. It is the exact same lift as the JLG X700AJ. JLG invested in Hinowa and now has the rights for North America. There is one on ebay for $98,000... JLG sells the same lift for $185,000. Hope this helps...


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 31, 2014)

To the OP, did you get the lift? How is it working for you? We need an update.


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes, I got the lift last Feb. 82 Omme. Happy so far. I've had a few issues with the machine. Mercury basket level switch which would cause the machine to stop was the most serious because it was hard to track down. Left me stranded in the air a couple of times. I work by myself almost all of the time so I keep an 85 ft. bail out rope but I'm not crazy about using it. I went through two corded drive controller boxes. The one that came with the machine and the replacement were both Italian made. The third one was Danish and I haven't had any trouble with that. There were some problem s with winter operation. Because of the extreme cold this winter the outrigger deployment and position switches would freeze and require some hand manipulation. Solved by spraying with WD40. There was a recall for a defective boom hose. Tracked Lifts hauled it back to Connecticut to do the work so I was without the lift for 10 days. The service on the lift has been excellent. I've never had to wait more than 5 minutes to get a call back from the rep. With the exception of the basket level switch which was a little elusive every issue I've ever had was solved over the phone within a few minutes and the phone conversation always ends up with the rep telling me to call him 24/7, holidays included. That kind of service is worth a lot. When replacement parts were necessary they were shipped immediately. I've used it myself and also rented it out to other tree services and window washers. With the tracks moved in it's 44" wide which means that I can build a road with singles sheets of 5/8" plywood. Because I can get up above most trees I can cut and pitch and have most trees on the ground in 2 to 3 hrs. by myself. Last week I did 8 70ft very dead Scotch pines in 4 hrs. Limb them, cut the trunks in 4 ft pieces in a nice little pile on the ground and go home. At 66, I couldn't do that if I had to climb them and these were brittle enough that I wouldn't have wanted to climb them. Here's a little bad news. From what I hear a lot of the tracked lifts are going to larger landscape companies. You can probably fill in the blanks as to what that means. I'll be happy to answer any questions as honestly as I can but I'm just not on Arboristsite any longer. You're welcome to email me at [email protected] or phone me at 440-667-0782.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Apr 15, 2014)

Bucket + power pole prunner!

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


----------

